# $2 bumbelbee catfish



## radioman (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a bubelbee cat that is harrasing my shrimp. He hides in some driftwood and jumps out at them. This cat was small when I got him but is about an inch if you are inerested please e-mail me at [email protected]. I will be pleased to arrange local pickup.


----------

